# What have you eaten today?



## I Are Baboon (Nov 22, 2002)

Well?

So far for me (in order):

packet of oatmeal
protein shake
whole wheat bagel
can o' tuna
6 oz boneless chicken breast
2 oz. beef jerky
protein bar

1750 calories
225g protein
127g carbs
27g fat

More fat and carbs tonight to balance things out a bit.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

2.5 srving protein
1 cup oats
2 tbsp cream
1 tbsp peanut butter
veggies
5 oz ground turkey
glass of wine
coffee
water


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> glass of wine



What kind?


----------



## Fade (Nov 22, 2002)

4  eggs
buiscut and gravy
lg cup of orange juice
6oz beef
1 cup green beans
1 cup sweet potato
1 cup ice cream


----------



## Leslie (Nov 22, 2002)

Fade, I envy you!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> What kind?



A california blush


----------



## Fade (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Fade, I envy you!


Untill I can get back in the gym I'm gonna have to really watch my eating.

Not burning many calories sitting on my butt.


----------



## Fade (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> A california blush


I like a nice 180 proof grain alcohol when I wanna relax


----------



## crackerjack414 (Nov 22, 2002)

2 scoops whey

.5 cups oatmeal 2 scoops whey 2 tbs peanut butter

2 white meat turkey bugers and 2 peices of whole wheat bread with veggies


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 22, 2002)

5 whites plus one whole egg
4 oz cooked chicken
1 T flax

51 grams of Protein Powder
4 frozen Strawberries
1 T Udo's

taste of a Detour bar

8 oz of Salmon
4 cups of greens
1.5 T Newman's Balsamic

Low on H2O...only 2.5 L so far!


DP


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2002)

1 Cup cereal
1 Cup 1% Milk
2 Scoops EAS Simply Whey

1 Power Protein Bar

1 Can Albacor Tuna
4 Pieces Whole Wheat Bread

1 Cup Rice Crackers


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

You don't fuqqing wanna know.   I freakin' splurged.  Hadn't really cheated in weeks... 

8oz 95% lean grd beef, 1 FLOUR tortilla   w/ fat free sour cream

8oz baked salmon w/ 1/3c of part-skim mozerella...errr...no sleep 

8oz baked salmon (trying to finish this shit off  ) and a couple whitechoc/milk choc cookie dough cookies I made...

same as above w/ a small german/milk choc caramel brownie I made

yet to eat, but my roommate is making lasagna and cheesecake from scratch


----------



## Freeman (Nov 22, 2002)

4 whites, 2 whole eggs w/ FF cheese, diced ham, and salsa mixed in
whole wheat toast with sugar-free jelly
glass of water

Optimum whey protein (40g) mixed in 4 egg whites and 8oz of soy milk and a scoop of fat-free no sugar added chocolate ice cream

Lean turkey/ham/swiss sandwich on whole wheat bread
glass of water..

and I've been fingering the peanut butter little by little all day too (i'd rather be fingerin' something else!  )

And I'm friggin' starving again....but I don't wanna cook! And there's no one to go out to eat w/ around here...maybe I'll just go out alone 

Where should I go to get a good meal (good as in yummy + healthy)?


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

McDonalds or go for Wendy's Classic Triple   Or Bennigan's Montecristo


----------



## Freeman (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> McDonalds or go for Wendy's Classic Triple   Or Bennigan's Montecristo


 

MMMMMM that Monte Cristo is SO F-ing good..I was thinking of that same thing!  MMMMMM the dipping sauce they give you is awesome as well..,..good call corn


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

Ahhhh... the rasberry sauce     healthy diet forum :banghead:  healthy diet forum 

healthy diet forum


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

Only 96g fat in the montecristo and who knows what in the fries


----------



## Freeman (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Only 96g fat in the montecristo and who knows what in the fries



mmmm fat...what about the protein and sugars?


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 22, 2002)

Today is a rest/recovery day, so far I've had...

#1
3 egg whites, 1 whole scrambled
1 patty ground sirloin
1/2 c (uncooked) oatmeal w/ 1 tsp. PB and dash of cinnamon
Multi-vitamin
5 Liver tabs

#2
1 scoop BI MP shake w/ 2 tbsp. cream and 5 grams Glutamine

#3
1 Chicken breast
1 cup mixed fresh veggies (broccolli, carrots, string beans)
1/2 cup brown rice


#4
1 can Tuna mixed with 1 tbsp. mayo
Leaf lettuce salad w/ 1 tsp. Italian dressing
5 Liver Tabs

.......next meals will be.....

#5
4 hardboiled eggs
1 scoop BV MP
1 banana

#6

1 Sirloin steak sauteed with onions and mushrooms
1/2 cup brown rice
5 Liver Tabs

#7 (before bed)
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 scoop BV MP
1 tbsp. Flax
1 gram Vitamin C


----------



## Freeman (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey Max, you got any pics?  I"m curious to see how big you are hehehe


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 22, 2002)

no pics and skinny as a rail.....

....something wrong with what I'm eating??


----------



## Freeman (Nov 22, 2002)

no, actually, to me it sounds pretty good.  I'm skinny too...well not TOO skinny..I'm 6'1 165lbs...working on it though..what about you?  

Oh, and I just ate a chicken breast with seasoning...salad with FF cheese, diced ham, chicken mixed together...and a sweet potato with cinnamon and splenda on it..and a glass of water.

I might have a protein shake before bed, still debating that.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> 
> ....something wrong with what I'm eating??



nope!


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks w8, coming from you that's a good sign 

freeman check your PM, I don't want to change the subject of this post....


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Eggs (Nov 22, 2002)

I just ate a a lb of salmon which was seated with an equal serving of rice.  Now I'm bloated and wishing that I had some sort of bulemic disorder (for those of you who are, I know, I shouldnt make light).

Earlier in the day... ahhh, about 3.5k calories in the form of yoghurt, sandwhiches, etc.  My metablism is finally starting to slow down, I've been freezing my butt off in Chicago and I'm so glad it has.  The winter sucks when you dont have insulation.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 22, 2002)

5 egg whites and 1 yolk
4 oz turkey burger
1/2 c. oats

protein shake with cream and strawberries

2 (small) chicken breasts
salad with vinegar and sweet-n-low
Mom's homemade rye roll

lean hamburger
(too lazy to make rice!)1/2 c. oats
cucumer slices

protein shake, cream, and strawberries


----------



## Hammerlynn (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> taste of a Detour bar
> DP



How are these DP? Any good for emergencies??


----------



## Freeman (Nov 22, 2002)

Oh yeah, forgot to include the creatine and glutamine....I put those in my shake also, VERY Important!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

Weren't you saying you were bored of your diet in another thread? Instead of the SoS...try some new stuff 

_*Originally posted by tidalwaverus *_
SOS same old sh@t 
bran flakes

*You could have oats and some sorta protein here...have you tried the protein pancakes that GP's posted before? Just grind 1/2 cup oats in a blender, mix in a couple of eggs and a tbsp or two of yogurt and throw it in a pam-sprayed pan just like pancakes...top w/ sugar free syrup.*

yoplait
fuqing tuna W/W bread

*Instead of tuna on bread, mix tuna w/ 1/2 cup of brown rice and add 2 tsp of olive oil....or, mix tuna w/ mayo and throw in chopped celery and onions or chopped pickles...skip the bread altogether.*

grapes ceareal bar
diet ice tea fuqing turkey S/D

*cottage cheese and chopped apple, or sweet potato w/ a little sugar free syrup on it or a bit of cinnamon mixed in if you're having the turkey, or brown basmatti rice mixed w/ the turkey w/ a little bit of newmans mixed in tastes good too

....just wanted to give you a few suggestions for variety *

CANADIAN CLUB AND COKE YEHA IT'S FRIDAY
DO i SOUND DRUNK FUQ YES


----------



## Freeman (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Weren't you saying you were bored of your diet in another thread? Instead of the SoS...try some new stuff
> 
> _*Originally posted by tidalwaverus *_
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

Yep....but I know that TW already eats yogurt...so I was just giving a suggestion of a different way to eat it to avoid boredom


----------



## Freeman (Nov 23, 2002)

Hehe ok..hey w8..btw, do you know of any good ideas for a low-carb, high protein breakfast, besides my typical 6 eggs w/ ff cheese, ham, salsa, and whole wheat bread with pb and sugar free jam?  I eat that every morning and want something new and yummy without all the carbs and sugar!  if you need to PM that's fine.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

Protein sources _other_ than *eggs*

Meat
Fish
Fowl
Some Cheeses
Powders

Options:  anything from the above, with added EFA's, and fiber

Easiest.....a shake
Medium Difficulty:  using a microwave for 3-4 minutes on one or more of the above
Harder:  Cajun Indonesian Stirfrys

  


DP


----------



## Freeman (Nov 23, 2002)

hahaha, thanks DP!  That's what I usually do when I don't feel like eating the eggs and ham...i just make a protein shake...


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 24, 2002)

What about leftovers?  If you have leftover meat, chop it up, throw it in the pan w/ your egg whites, scramble, put it on your plate and add a tsp.flax oil once it's cooled a little.  Chop up some green peppers and green onions too.


----------

